# كل حاجة عن 3dsmax البرنامج و التعليم



## archiangel (2 فبراير 2007)

ان شاء اللة انا هحط هنا كل حاجة عن الماكس من برنامج و تعاليم و plugins


لو ممكن الموضوع دة يتثبت هيبقي احسن
Autodesk 3d Studio Max V9.0 FULL
نعم انه حصرى حصرى حصرى 


يمكن تشغيل البرنامج على نوعين من ال بى سى 


32bit,64bit 



ويوجد ملف بى دى اف pdf شرح للاصدار الجديد ولمحه عنه وعن الامكانيات الجديده لهذا الاصدار 


تحميل : http://images.autodesk.com/adsk/file...w_brochure.pdf


Autodesk 3d Studio Max V9.0 FULL (32bit,64bit )


Bring 3D film effects to the big ***een. Generate realistic characters for a top-selling game. Create rich and complex design visualization. Autodesk? 3ds Max? 9 3D animation, rendering and modeling software lets game developers, design visualization professionals, and visual effects artists maximize their productivity and tackle challenging animation projects



Must have Microsoft NET *****work version 2.0
and latest Direct X installed / both are free from Microsoft site.

الموقع الاول : oxyshare


الروابط <<<<
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/1877487013452feecf9386b4.44447793/MDV.part01.rar.html 
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/2135819935452ff5ac96d6a7.34795153/MDV.part02.rar.html 
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/1472255604453000d52cc4e9.11853279/MDV.part03.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/8207590544530066d78c840.64899668/MDV.part04.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/146373828845301061bd1cd2.59443457/MDV.part05.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/459652608453018ac9ef527.36431485/MDV.part06.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/91442267445302294e610a2.67612409/MDV.part07.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/26468960645302ccdab7f33.99632449/MDV.part08.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/747302666453036b0b0c784.60736495/MDV.part09.rar.html
245MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/16844669854530408d995492.04730629/MDV.part10.rar.html
134MBhttp://www.oxyshare.com/get/51934325045304608beb787.59546609/MDV.part11.rar.html 





password to unrar : www.graphystock.net







تم تعديل الروابط :Autodesk 3d Studio Max v9.0 + Addon (x32, x64)
http://rapidshare.de/files/36551014/...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/36550383/...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/36554076/...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/36552310/...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/36553840/...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/36555125/...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/36548633/...part7.rar.html




الموقع الثالث : megaupload


الروابط <<<<<


245MB http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XPUNMJ37
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=EHQHTGG6
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y149S1QD
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=AGEFYD34
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=43GFPX7C
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=JJSFHQHR
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=H388MY0O
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=ROVTATMW
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=1XYQI7ZU
245MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=FEUHA68M
134MBhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=0PXM4YYI 



password to unrar : www.graphystock.net


باسورد فك جميع الملفات 
www.graphystock.net



تم اضافة روابط اخرى للتحميل من موقع رابيدشير الجديد 


http://rapidshare.com/files/951744/3...x_9.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/951750/3...x_9.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1034565/...x_9.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1034599/...x_9.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1083979/...x_9.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1084000/...x_9.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1091360/...x_9.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1091380/...x_9.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1093478/...x_9.part09.rar

اجمالى النسخه 823 Mb

يجب اتباع الاتى بعد تحميل هذه المجموعه 

1. To establish 3DS Max 9

2. To start 3DS Max 9 and to choose Activate the Product
When there will be an inquiry of activation, then to choose Enter an Activation Code
To use a trace. serijniki: 629-12382931 or 666-66666666 or 666-69696969
Then it is necessary to write down or remember request code (a code of inquiry).

3. To start kejgen and to generate a code of activation on a code of inquiry
To continue process of activation and to insert into a corresponding field
Input the generated code of activation of a product

;كل الملفات دى فى دى بامتداد ايزو dvd iso 
يمكن حرقها بواسطة النيرو 
او تشغيلها على الكمبيوتر ببرنامج ديمون 
deamon
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## archiangel (2 فبراير 2007)

صدقوني حظكم وحش معاية الروابط الي فاتت كلها ملغية
دي روابط مجربة


Bring 3D film effects to the big ***een. Generate realistic characters for a top-selling game. Create rich and complex design visualization. Autodesk® 3ds Max® 9 3D animation, rendering and modeling software lets game developers, design visualization professionals, and visual effects artists maximize their productivity and tackle challenging animation projects.




DVD ISO | (4,171,628,544 bytes) | Full |

Links
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696952/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696969/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696986/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696970/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697029/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697065/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697004/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696979/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697012/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696972/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697068/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697058/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697003/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697063/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697023/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697024/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697060/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696980/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697064/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697055/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697059/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697057/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697031/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697027/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697080/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697026/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697028/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697036/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697062/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697085/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697087/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697081/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697048/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697082/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697015/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697111/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697010/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697014/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697038/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697106/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13697056/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13696904/3dsmax9DVDfull.bywww.gfxnew.com.part42.rar

اسف الروابط كتير بس دي نسخة من الاخر


----------



## archiangel (2 فبراير 2007)

تعليم تحريك الشخصيات في الماكس







If you are a character animator looking to shorten your learning curve on a complex piece of software such as character studio 4, then you need to look at this traininig DVD. With this training by industry veteran Michele Bousquet, you will discover more ways to get your character work done in far less time using this robust set of tools.
Biped Setup
Physique Setup
Footsteps
Freeform Animation
Motion Capture
Motion Mixer
Motion Flow
Crowd Basics
Biped Crowd


Download Links:

rapidshare.com folder

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/14275160/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14278735/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14282148/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14286489/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14291056/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14296042/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14300969/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14304490/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14307177/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14312315/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14315281/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14320520/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14324039/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14327161/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14329907/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14331218/Character_Studio_4_FULL.part16.rar

1.42Gb


Password: gfx


----------



## archiangel (2 فبراير 2007)

3D Max Evermotion Car4Ever Tutorial


كيف تصمم سيلرة زي الي في الصورة دي تعليم خطوة بخطوة





3D Max Evermotion Car4Ever

Have you ever dreamed of modeling your own car? Have you ever been jealous of someone's gallery of perfect vehicles? You don't have to be any more.. thanks to this DVD tutorial.
In the 2 hours of material you will find:

* How to set up the scene and place blueprints
* How to start modeling a car
* "step by step" guide through all the hardest car elements;
* A lot of useful tips regarding the hardest parts of modeling a cg car, like lights, windows or tires;
* How to build fast and matching interiors;
* Plus many more...
Links:
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043990/car4e.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043986/car4e.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043972/car4e.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043967/car4e.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043966/car4e.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043963/car4e.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043962/car4e.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043960/car4e.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043959/car4e.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043958/car4e.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043957/car4e.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043956/car4e.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043955/car4e.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043912/car4e.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12043851/passowrd.txt


----------



## archiangel (2 فبراير 2007)

تصميم الشخصيات كما في افلام الحقيقة خطوة بخطوة
Trinity Animation Advanced 3DS Max Character Modeling DVDR - By ateya
Published: Jan 17, 2007 





Designed for the intermediate level 3ds max user, this training video will help you learn how to use polygonal and sub-divisional modeling tools to create a fully articulated human 3D model. Follow along as each body part is created, matched, attached and refined.

* Includes printed guide to all 48 movies
* 16 hours of Quicktime™ Movies with audio
* Suitable for intermediate 3ds max users (advise that you have a basic understanding of 3ds max before beginning)
* High resolution 1024x768 captures
* Movies created using 3ds max 6 (Users can acomplish this tutorial using 3ds max4 upwards.)
* Produced by Jim Lammers, co-author of the best-selling Maya Fundamentals books
all links reuploaded by www.gfxnw.com and www.cgway.net

links:
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204342...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204341...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204341...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204341...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204340...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204339...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204339...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204339...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204339...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204338...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204338...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204338...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204338...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204338...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204338...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204337...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204337...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204337...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204337...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204336...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204336...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204336...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204336...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204336...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204335...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204335...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204335...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204335...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204335...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204334...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204334...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204334...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204334...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204333...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204333...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204333...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204333...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204333...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204333...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1204332...0Max_20Character_20Modeling_20DVDR.part04.rar


----------



## archiangel (2 فبراير 2007)

تعليم الماكس كامل 3 اسطوانات تورنت
 اسطوانات من لندا لتعليم الماكس+ Foundation 3ds Max 8 Architectural Visualization 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذه اهم 3 اسطوانات من شركه لندا لتعليم الماكس مع كتاب مهم للمعماريين
------------------------------------------------------
الثلاث اسطوانات الاولى اهداء لاخي mido4design ولكل مبتديئ في برنامج الماكس 
Lynda com - Texturing and Lighting in Di***eet 3ds Max 6
17 seeds, 29 leechers
[ ]
----------------------------------------------------
Lynda com - Learning Di***eet 3ds Max 6 (2CD)
10 seeds, 31 leechers
Total size:
1.02 gigabyte
[ l]
----------------------------------------------------
Lynda com - Modeling in Di***eet 3ds Max 6 (2CD)
14 seeds, 52 leechers
Total size:
1.32 gigabyte
[ ]
--------------------------------------------------------
Foundation 3ds Max 8 Architectural Visualization Apr 2006 PDF
20 seeds, 7 leechers
Total size:
20.47 megabyte
[ ]


رابط ملف التورنت
http://www.cgway.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=857&d=1167441128
:yahoo:


----------



## archiangel (3 فبراير 2007)

اكبر مجموعة موديلات في جميع النتديات
موسوعه مودلز مكونه من 9 اسطوانات تقريبا 5 و نص جيجا من المودلز 

و هذا اسم الموسوعه
DeEspona.3D.Models.Encyclopedia.for.3DSMAX-SoSISO

السرعه معقوله...... متوسطه ارجو التفاعل لزياده السرعه اغتنمو هذا الكنز 








رابط ملف التورنت
http://www.cgway.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=577&d=1160561990


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل حاجة عن 3dsmax البرنامج و التعليم*

الله عليك برافوووووووووووووووووووو


----------

